# Col R.M. Dillon, CM, MC, ED, CD



## Michael OLeary (25 Apr 2008)

RHQ The RCR, regrets to inform the Regiment of the death of Col R.M. Dillon, CM, MC, ED, CD.  Col Dillon served with the Regiment in the Second World War and was decorated with the Military Cross.  He commanded the London and Oxford Fusiliers (3rd Bn, The RCR) from 1954 to 1956.  Col Dillon dedicated himself to the service of the Regiment throughout his life and held the appointments of Honorary LCol of the 4th Battalion from 1986 to 1993 and Colonel of the Regiment from 1993 to 1997.

Funeral services for Col Dillon will be conducted 1130 hrs on Monday 28 April at St Clement's Church, 59 Briar Hill Ave, Toronto (http://www.stclements-church.org/).  All members of the regimental family are welcome.

Further details will be posted once available.

Pro Patria

Regt Adjt

_________________________________________________________________

The Globe and Mail 
Friday April 25, 2008

CM, MC, ED, CD, LLD SOLDIER, ENGINEER, PUBLIC SERVANT, CABINETMAKER, SAILOR. COLONEL RICHARD MAURICE DILLON Born August 4, 1920. Died on April 23, 2008 at Sunnybrook Health Sciences Centre, Toronto, after a long illness, borne with courage and his customary patience and grace. Eldest son of Brigadier M. Mur ray Dillon and Muriel Hicks of London, Ontario. He is sur vived by his beloved Elizabeth, his wife of 63 years, and by his loving and grateful children, his daughter Kelly Meighen and son-in-law Michael Meighen of To ronto, his daughter Ann Dillon and sonin-law Edmund Cape of West Vancouver, and his daughter Katherine Dillon of Toronto. Remembered with great love and admiration by his seven grandchildren, Ted, Hugh and Max Meighen and Tony, David, Katherine and Hugh Cape whose lives have been shaped by their grandfather's enthusiasm for life's possibilities, his integrity and his wonderful sense of fun. He is also survived by his sister, Shelagh Watters and her husband Neil of Cookstown, his sister Diana Johnston of Minden and his brother Michael Dillon of London. He was predeceased by his brother John (1926), brother-in-law Gerald Johnston and his sister-in-law Maggie Dillon. He joined the Royal Canadian Regiment in 1939, serving overseas in Italy until wounded at Ortona on Christmas Eve, 1943. For bravery in the field he was awarded the Military Cross. A graduate of the University of Western Ontario (BA Honours Mathematics, gold medallist) and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (M. Sc. Engineering), Richard began his career as a civil engineer. In 1960 he was appointed the first Dean of Engineering at the University of Western Ontario and then moved, in 1971, to the Ontario government, serving as deputy minister of a number of different ministries. He found many ways to involve himself in the life of his community and his country. In London he served as Chair of the United Way, as a church warden, political organizer and confidante to John Robarts during his tenure as Premier of Ontario. He contributed as well to more distant communities through work with CIDA in Thailand, as President of Professional Engineers of Ontario, President of the Canadian Corps of Commissionaires and as a founding director of The Schmeelk Canada Foundation. Throughout his life he worked passionately to promote the strengthening of ties between English and French Canada and tried valiantly, though largely unsuccessfully, to learn to speak French. He maintained a lifelong association with the Royal Canadian Regiment, serving as Colonel of the Regiment from 1993 until 1997. Appointed a Member of the Order of Canada in 1986, he was a proud Canadian whose record of service through his long and full life has been an inspiring example and source of pride to his family, colleagues and many friends. Friends will be received at 4 Lamport Avenue, Toronto (valet parking provided) on Sunday, April 27, 2008 between 2:00 pm and 5:00 pm. A funeral service will be held on Monday, April 28, 2008 at 11:30 am at St. Clement's Church, 59 Briar Hill Avenue, Toronto. If so desired, memorial donations may be made to the RCR Education Fund for Children of Fallen Soldiers (www.thercr.ca) or the University of Western Ontario, c/o Foundation Western, Westminster College, Suite 110, London ON, N6A 3K7. We would like to thank all those at Sunnybrook who provided such exemplary care, Fred Gaby for his wonderful companionship and Dr. Heather Gilly for her counsel and many kindnesses to Richard and his family.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/Deaths.20080425.93150192/BDAStory/BDA/deaths


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Apr 2008)

rest in peace sir...  
you will not be forgotten  
condolences to family,,, comrades,,, and friends...
in flnders field..
                      scoty b


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Apr 2008)

RIP to this fine gentleman.  It was quite an honour to sit and observe the "Dillon and Galloway Show" at Regimental Officers' Indoctrination in 1999.

He will be missed.


RIP, Pro Patria.


----------

